# manual crimp tool choices



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Greenlee or Burndy, both great quality


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

Just make sure its listed for the most common lugs you use and you SH carries. We were asked recently for documentation, lucky they were UL listed for each other.

Not sure if they would have enforced anything though.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

360max said:


> Greenlee or Burndy, both great quality


It seems the greenlee and burndy are for copper only. The T&B looks to be for CU or AL. I'm not sure how big of a deal this will be. I'm leaning toward the T&B right now.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

I should say they were classified, which was good enough for the inspector.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Switched said:


> Just make sure its listed for the most common lugs you use and you SH carries. We were asked recently for documentation, lucky they were UL listed for each other. Not sure if they would have enforced anything though.


Good point! My primary SH actually stocks T&B. That in itself will probably make my decision a lot easier. Unless someone chimes in with a convincing argument with one of the other units.

I must admit, the greenlee and one of the burndy tools have "captive" dies that simply rotate. They're not loose in the box and prone to get lost. That's another consideration.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

If you're just looking to do barrel crimps and h-taps I've got the "O", "D" and 840 dies and they cover about all of them. If you're going to do lugs it probably will take a number of different dies.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

wendon said:


> If you're just looking to do barrel crimps and h-taps I've got the "O", "D" and 840 dies and they cover about all of them. If you're going to do lugs it probably will take a number of different dies.


Would that be for the MD6 tool? It has the "O" and "D" built in.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

btharmy said:


> Ok, I am buying a crimp tool this spring. I am just interested in a range between #8 and 4/0. It will be for installing lugs, taps, butt splices etc..... Nothing specific at this point. I am interested in one that I can use to install "H" taps on service drops for emergency repairs. I have been looking for a while and want some feedback.
> 
> I have considered the following tools (feel free to add to the list):
> 
> ...


MD 6 is a great and versatile tool. You will never regret it. If you do much more buy a cordless crimper.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

btharmy said:


> Would that be for the MD6 tool?


I think that's right. I think mine's a Blackburn (T&B) I use the Blackburn WR series h-taps. The tool I've got comes with the 5/8" die built in and the other dies are interchangeable. I've had mine for years so I'm not sure what model it is. I think it's an "OD Series".

This is the style of dies that it uses.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kearney-Bla...208?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item58bf0babe8


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

My neighbor has an MD6 with 9 dies in a case for $190. I have considered it.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

btharmy said:


> My neighbor has an MD6 with 9 dies in a case for $190. I have considered it.


As long as you have the BG die you don't even need any others. But that is not a terrible price. Offer him $150 and walk away.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> MD 6 is a great and versatile tool. You will never regret it. If you do much more buy a cordless crimper.


Are you talking about the $2000+ ones? Maybe later down the road.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> As long as you have the BG die you don't even need any others. But that is not a terrible price. Offer him $150 and walk away.


BG die?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

btharmy said:


> Are you talking about the $2000+ ones? Maybe later down the road.


Yes but the MD 6 is perfect for you and me. I use the W crimps almost every day. pays for itself all the time.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> As long as you have the BG die you don't even need any others. But that is not a terrible price. Offer him $150 and walk away.


The BG is only for barrel crimps up to #2 right?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

wendon said:


> The BG is only for barrel crimps up to #2 right?


It is good for "insul-links"


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Am I the only one who has trouble cross referencing which die for which crimp for which size wire? I'm back and forth trying to decide the most common size of wire and which lugs I will use most often. Then, cross that with which tool is best for more wire ranges and applications.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> It is good for "insul-links"


Ok, and again, "insul-links"?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

btharmy said:


> Ok, and again, "insul-links"?












I pay 49 cents each


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

sbrn33 said:


> I pay 49 cents each


Pre-insulated butt splices?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

btharmy said:


> Pre-insulated butt splices?


Yep, they are great. The only real problem is the exact sizes required. but they are less than 50 cents each and I charge around $15 so I can afford to stock them.


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

sbrn33 said:


> I pay 49 cents each


Where do you get those for .49 a piece?


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Switched said:


> Where do you get those for .49 a piece?


Kriz Davis in Nebraska. It is funny because I even called to check last night.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

We also have a couple of these and the guys love them for cut-ins.


----------



## cabletie (Feb 12, 2011)

I am not sure what size wire you would be using for H crimps for, but anytime I ever used them I always needed a "high press" crimper". It is the only one big enough to lay two wires side by side. 

If you don't own one you may be able to rent or borrow one from your supply house.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

btharmy said:


> My neighbor has an MD6 with 9 dies in a case for $190. I have considered it.


The dies alone are worth that.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

cabletie said:


> I am not sure what size wire you would be using for H crimps for, but anytime I ever used them I always needed a "high press" crimper". It is the only one big enough to lay two wires side by side.
> 
> If you don't own one you may be able to rent or borrow one from your supply house.


I crimp H-taps with my crimper all the time. The "O" and the "D" dies will crimp everything from #8 to 4/0. The Blackburn package tells you what die you need to use. They have H-taps for about any combination of these sizes. Most of them cost around $1.85 or so.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Well, I pulled the trigger on a used TBM-8. It is in great shape, has all 8 dies and the original instructions.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

We have a Burndy MD6 we use for H-taps primarily, and a TBM8 just like you just purchased. Both are handy for the their uses, but we use the MD6 more. Just remember, you have to use T&B or Ilsco barrel lugs in that crimper.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

If you're working in a factory, the types of terminals you will be installing most of the time make the T&B TBM-x crimper the most useful. For a regular electrician doing a variety of service work, the Burndy MD6-x crimper is the most useful. Budget permitting, get both. It's hard to choose the right die on the Burndy to crimp the T&B "color keyed" terminals so widely available, and the T&B isn't as useful on H, C, and insulink taps.


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

I use the Burndy MRC840 for almost everything, it works well. We have an older crimper of unknown brand that we've had for years for strictly h-taps.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Cow said:


> I use the Burndy MRC840 for almost everything, it works well. We have an older crimper of unknown brand that we've had for years for strictly h-taps.


I ruled that one out after I realized it is for copper only. The tbm8 is cu/al.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Just so it's clear, while there may be some Burndy crimpers rated for only copper (I never knew that), the MD6 dash whatever crimpers are not. They're the standard fare for distribution linework.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> Just so it's clear, while there may be some Burndy crimpers rated for only copper (I never knew that), the MD6 dash whatever crimpers are not. They're the standard fare for distribution linework.


 My neighbor still has his MD6 and box of dies for sale for $190. It has been on CL for months with no takers. I'll probably buy it from him as well. I'm hoping he will come down to $175.

I figure, between the two, I will be covered for most anything I might encounter in the resi/commercial field.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

FWIW, the H-taps with the "C-groove" (a third groove) are great for pole lights. They have two heavy-gauge grooves, like normal, then a #12 groove on the side for a lighting tap.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

btharmy said:


> My neighbor still has his MD6 and box of dies for sale for $190. It has been on CL for months with no takers. I'll probably buy it from him as well. I'm hoping he will come down to $175.
> 
> I figure, between the two, I will be covered for most anything I might encounter in the resi/commercial field.


Cracks me up when I see people waffle over 15 bucks for a tool that could bring in hundreds in savings.....


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Cracks me up when I see people waffle over 15 bucks for a tool that could bring in hundreds in savings.....


Make no mistake, if I needed it for a job on Monday I would pay full retail for it today. I am just "tooling up" right now. No pressure/rush. Besides, $15 is $15.


----------

